# Is Reliance Broadband good?



## Ankit07 (Jan 24, 2012)

Are there broadband services & customer care good?

I realy liked there plans!

Specially surf addiction 500kbps,night zoom 799,night zoom 999!

 *www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/internet/wired_postpaidplans.html


----------

